# I bought a new 2010 Felt F5 + my story



## Bounty Hunter

In my adult life I started cycling again in 2007. I purchased a leftover, but new, 2005 Lemond Big Sky SL. I enjoyed that bike then found out there were several decent Mt Bike trails in the area. From there I was absolutely hooked on MTBing. Since then I've bought new and used bikes...I even built up a bike from the frame up (which was fun, but not exactly cost efficient). I have sold several of my bikes including the Lemond which I do regret. I was engaged to a female Nazi during that time who made me sell the Lemond and a Gary Fisher Rig (I'm single again...imagine that).

If you're not bored yet...

I built up a Surly Cross Check frame initially as a CX build. I ended up trying the bike out with an extra wheelset - Mavic Aksiums and 700x23c tires - and it just didn't feel right. I ended up going with some beefy Specialized 700x45c tires so now it's a mini-monstercross/urban assault/do anything bike and I couldn't be happier.

I've collected far too many MTBs and MTB parts over the past 2 yrs. I've been feeling the need for a real road bike once again. Fast and light. Something that I can ride for miles and miles and it still begs for more while I shed the 20-30 lbs I've accumulated over the long Midwest winter. I still enjoy MTBing, but I did a few road rides here on my Surly and it had me wanting more.

I've been test riding bikes for the past 2 weeks. I was on vacation from work most of this week so I decided to try and test out as many bikes as possible within my budget. I started off with a budget of $1500...that quickly jumped to $2000. Later I found myself testing bikes up to $2700 just to see how they felt to me. 

Early in the search the Scott CR1 comp had gained my interest. I also really liked the feel of the Trek 2.3 as well. I was thinking to myself...full carbon with lower end Tiagra components or an alum fram with 105. Something was telling me to jump in budget to $2000. After that I tried out lower end bikes at a very small shop..Giant Defy and a Bianchi...they didn't have much in stock. 

Next up I tested a Gary Fisher Cronus and Trek Madone 4.5. Initially the Cronus just blew me away at how stiff the BB90 felt. I went to the Specialized shop and wasn't even greeted so I left (after looking around it didn't seem like they had any Tarmacs or Roubaixs in my size anyways). We have several Trek/GF local shops here so I tested out the Cronus and Madone 4.5 again today and wasn't as wow'd about the Cronus. I was thinking the Madone 4.5 was the bike for me...especially because it was priced at $1800 after discount. I also tried out a Cervelo S1 which I really did enjoy, but I ruled it out later since I was set on going full carbon.

I tried one more local shop that I've always liked, but haven't purchased from. It's a solid family owned shop with people working there who are professional and very knowledgeable. There it was...a bright red, black and white Felt F5. It was the last 2010 available and it was in my size. Something about that moment kind of made me wonder why I didn't try this shop sooner. I threw a leg over it and was instantly hooked. The geometry felt "right." The F5 felt like it accelerated instantly, yet was still balanced and inspired confidence. It was the definitely the one. After taking out a Giant Defy Advanced it only helped me decide that Felt was the bike I would purchase. Somehow we got talking about wheelsets. They had two sets of Ksyrium SLs hanging in the shop. The shop already told me they would offer a 10% discount on the bike. Then they started telling me they would work out a deal on the SLs if I was interested. I told them to crunch some numbers and next thing I know I'm rolling out the door with the SLs on my bike for $600 more (including trading my original wheels to them). NOW THIS IS THE KIND OF LOCAL SHOP I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR.  

I couldn't wait to take it out. The sun was going down quickly, but I wasn't ending this day without riding it around one of my favorite local spots. I truly couldn't be much happier right now! A few cellphone pics...





































The purchase also includes a professional fit. I'll probably get that done in the next couple weeks. They told me if I needed to swap bars or stem it would be a direct swap and wouldn't cost me anything more. They also threw in a free bottle cage too. I can see a long relationship beginning with this shop.

I'll get a weight posted soon. I'm guessing the SLs dropped about a pound, but I never weighed it with the original wheelset. Felt's website advertises the F5 at 18.22 lbs for 56cm. Mine is 54cm. I'm not a big weight weenie, but I know some people might be interested to know.


----------



## -Matt82-

Good looking bike! Sounds like you got a good deal too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weav

Really nice bike, one of the sharpest looking Felt's I've seen. Sounds like that shop is being run the way it should be. If they are willing to swap out parts I have a feeling they put bike fit first. Most shops will hit you up with a $40 stem and a $100 bar if you want to change sizes, and that would be the last time they'd see me there. I never understood why they'd punish the customer for buying the wrong setup, which they probably recommended in the first place.

One thing, do yourself a favor and never park your bike with your derailleurs facing that way. One little bump down on the rear derailleur and your shifting can get thrown out of wack. Always park it with the drivetrain facing out.


----------



## skyliner1004

sexy bike man, i love the way felt bikes look. Too bad there aren't any felt dealers in my neighborhood that i know of. They sure look great. Krysium SL's for $600 are a good deal, but what wheels did you let them have?


----------



## Specinvstr

Great looking bike! I'm looking at the Z5 and Giant Defy Advanced. Not to hijack, but what were your thoughts on the Defy Advanced? A test ride will determine which bike I get, but looking for insight from others. If you don't want to take from the original post, please PM me your thoughts.

Thanks and congrats on the new bike!


----------



## easyridernyc

yeah my 09 75, kinda f 5's little brother, has a very similar footprint, black red and white, not only is it sexy as hell, but it is nimble and quick, good giddyup. 

havent heard from bounty in a week ...guess that fit worked out...


:thumbsup:


----------

